# Hmm interesting...



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

So one of my moms friends decided to leave my mom something to give to me when i saw her, and said that hed like to remain anonymous.. so i cant ask what they are exactly, but if anyone can tell me what these are, it would be greatly appreciated.

The only message that i recieved was, "He said hes giving you a REAL cigar, a nice lighter, and a cutter"

This is what i got. Dont know the brand on the lighter, but it feels really solid, and is a dual torch. Its got punches on the bottom, but the bigger ringed one is broken. Fine by me though, as I often dont punch cigars anyway, so i will try my first soon. Also the cigar is a Fuente with a cedar wrap and green footband, my being a nub, i dont know exactly what it is so if anyone can tell me it would be awesome.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Double Chateau Natural?

That's coming from a noob though, so certainly wait for a more experienced person to confirm.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

akneipp said:


> Double Chateau Natural?
> 
> That's coming from a noob though, so certainly wait for a more experienced person to confirm.


Ok haha. Thanks for the response whether it is right or wrong


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Lighter looks like a Lotus. Awesome though, a really nice gesture! Enjoy them at school


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm no expert by any means,but that looks like an Arturo Fuente to me


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

VersionX said:


> Lighter looks like a Lotus. Awesome though, a really nice gesture! Enjoy them at school


Ill do my best! 4 days till i head off!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

go here: Arturo Fuente Cigars

go to pg 12, grab a ruler - measure it

now you know what cigar it is XD

the cigar looks like a double chateau


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm no expert by any means,but that looks like an Arturo Fuente to me


Hmm.. I think you should switch named with Sherlock, cus thats a mighty fine discovery!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe Sherlock is already taken,so I'll just keep the name I have,tyvm:cheeky:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I believe Sherlock is already taken,so I'll just keep the name I have,tyvm:cheeky:


Ok then Pete.. You have any other theories on the type of cigar in the photo evidence shown in the first post? Its time you finally turn that brain of yours on :eyebrows:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Shibby said:


> Ok then Pete.. You have any other theories on the type of cigar in the photo evidence shown in the first post? Its time you finally turn that brain of yours on :eyebrows:


I just freakin' told you

:whip:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> I just freakin' told you
> 
> :whip:


but thats hard haha. They dont all have green foot bands do they?


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

I would say a double chateau as well.
The ones I've had have had green foots.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think its the double chateau also. Fuentes, from what I hear, also change the ribbon on the bottom from time to time so the age of the cigar could have a correlation to the band color. If it's a newer cigar just look it up on the AF site - that site and their catalog is a very fun read anyway. Regardless I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy that cigar and the other goodies are nice too.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that Fuente Gran Reserva ribbons/bands work like this ... 
Green foot ribbon and green detailing on band = Cameroon wrapper
Black foot ribbon and black detailing on band = Sungrown wrapper


----------

